# Brush Country Bow Buck



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Took a nice 7.5 year old buck over Thanksgiving weekend. Took him at 22 yards. He weighed in at 215 lbs (live weight). Haven't put a tape to him yet but I will do it this weekend when I head back down to the ranch. Deer was taken in McMullen Co.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice!! If that's a DXT, I'm still shooting mine too. Great bow.


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

devil1824 said:


> Nice!! If that's a DXT, I'm still shooting mine too. Great bow.


Yep it's a DXT. I love that little bow. Thanks.


----------



## NAT (May 15, 2008)

157?


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

What a stud. Congrats.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Very nice*

Stud fo sure


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

even better the second time i read it


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Pretty deer, Way to go.:work:


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

He's a hoss. Congrats.


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Here he is now!


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 26, 2012)

What did it score?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Moonshine said:


> What did it score?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know yet. Rack is at the ranch still. I'm headed down Friday and ill put a tape to it. My guess is 144".


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

142, nice 10 pt


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking buck, Congrats,


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Official score is 149 3/8". I was pleasantly surprised. He had 37" of mass which is where I was off. Thanks for looking.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats......very nice deer!......


----------



## nervouscroaker (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice Buck, Going to be hard to "top" him with a bow.


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

How much are leases going for around Freer,Tilden area


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Fish fur said:


> How much are leases going for around Freer,Tilden area


I would think around $15/ac. My family bought our place in 2004 so I'm not much help on lease prices. I've looked around and seen some stuff around $2,750/gun.


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

nervouscroaker said:


> Nice Buck, Going to be hard to "top" him with a bow.


Agree. I am not sure when I'll top him but I will be on the lookout next year.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice deer!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

A very nice buck indeed!


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice deer! Nothing like getting up in bow range.


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

This is the final result!!


----------



## TxMuley (Jan 1, 2007)

Very Nice!! Looks good on the wall!


----------

